# SAMURAI STREET FIGHTER - MY MODERN ART!



## MICHAELTANDIONO (Apr 26, 2021)

Whats your comment about my samurai modern concept art? Thanks


----------



## The danish girl (May 1, 2021)

MICHAELTANDIONO said:


> Whats your comment about my samurai modern concept art? Thanks
> View attachment 66962


Amazing


----------



## vectorian (Sep 8, 2020)

Like it.

But the first question that came to my mind was.
Where is the samurai ? I think i found him on the right.

The second question was, what about this painting is Concep Art.
I think I have a somewhat different understanding of what Concep Art is.
To me it looks more like abstract caligraphy painting.
But anyway, well done.


----------

